# At least 41 dead in suicide bombings in Pakistan - 1 Jul 2010



## 57Chevy (1 Jul 2010)

At least 41 dead in suicide bombings in Pakistan:

LAHORE, Pakistan - Three suicide bombers struck a Sufi shrine in Pakistan’s eastern city of Lahore on Thursday, killing at least 41 people and wounding more than 120, officials said, the second major attack in the city in a month.

Hundreds of devotees were visiting the marble shrine of the 11th century Persian Sufi saint, Syed Ali Hajwairi, commonly known as Data Gunj Bakhsh, in the heart of the city when the attacks occurred.

Muslims in Pakistan visit shrines and mosques in large numbers on Thursday nights and Friday.

"Dead bodies are scattered all over the courtyard of the shrine," Reuters photographer Mohsin Raza said from the scene. "There is blood everywhere. Two of the dead were my friends. It’s very horrifying," he said in a choked voice.

One of the attackers blew himself up at the gate of the sprawling, marble shrine while two other attacks took place in the basement of the shrine where people were washing for prayers.

Sajjad Bhutta, a top city administrator, said at least 41 people were killed and 122 wounded.

CHAOS

Mian Rauf, a witness, said devotees were settling down inside the mausoleum and the courtyard for final prayers when the attacks happened.

"First there were three small blasts. People got panicky and started running. But within moments there were big explosions," he said.

"It was all chaos. People were screaming for help and running here and there. It was all smoke. Nothing could be seen and only cries could be heard."

Taliban militants generally abhor the Sufi strand of Islam and disapprove of visiting shrines, which is popular with many Pakistanis.

Militants linked to al Qaeda and Taliban have unleashed a wave of attacks across Pakistan in revenge for the military offensives in their bastions in the northwest of the country near the Afghan border.

While most of the reprisal militant attacks have taken place in the northwest, militants have stepped up attacks in the heartland of the country, mainly the central province of Punjab, in recent months. Lahore is the capital of Punjab.

Officials have blamed attacks in the province on the "Punjabi Taliban", a term used for the militants drawn from Punjab who have joined ranks with Taliban in the northwest.

More than 80 people were killed in twin attacks on the mosques of the minority Ahmadi sect in May.

The shrine at Data Darbar is one of the most famous in Pakistan, attracting hundreds of devotees every night, with Thursdays being the most popular nights. The complex includes a mosque and a police station in the basement.

Farahnaz Ispahani, spokeswoman for President Asif Ali Zardari, condemned the attack: "This sickening poison of extremism will be driven out of our nation and we will not be cowed."

Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani said the attack on the shrine showed that "terrorists have no consideration for any religion, faith and belief".

Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/least+dead+suicide+bombings+Pakistan/3224401/story.html#ixzz0sTQvneIU
                    (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


(Edited by Moderator to add date to title.)


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jul 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Taliban militants generally abhor the Sufi strand of Islam and disapprove of visiting shrines, which is popular with many Pakistanis.
> ...
> Officials have blamed attacks in the province on the "Punjabi Taliban", a term used for the militants drawn from Punjab who have joined ranks with Taliban in the northwest.
> ...
> More than 80 people were killed in twin attacks on the mosques of the minority Ahmadi sect in May.


Another fine example of our enemy and how they act.  One more argument, IMHO, to unleash Hell:







(For those not in the know, this is a bomb rack of B-61 nuclear bombs.  Yeah, they do stuff like this:


----------



## mariomike (1 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Another fine example of our enemy and how they act.  One more argument, IMHO, to unleash Hell:



"Then shall the right aiming thunderbolts go abroad; and from the clouds, as from a well-drawn bow, shall they fly to the mark." Wisdom v:21
From the RCAF handbook, "Bomber Command". 1941
http://www.pilgrimreaderbooks.com/si/1132.html


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2010)

Perhaps we are going to see a Quatrain from Nostradamus enacted in the "Middle East".


IX.62 
Au grand de Cheramonagora
Seront croisez par rangs tous attachez
Le Pertinax Oppi et Mandragora
Raugon d'Octobre le tiers seront laschez


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jul 2010)

Good thing _my_ finger isn't on the button, because I'd be pushing it.   :threat:


----------



## mariomike (1 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps we are going to see a Quatrain from Nostradamus enacted in the "Middle East".
> 
> 
> IX.62
> ...




"At the great battle of Armageddon
Shall join the crusade through rows totally attached
The pertanious army of God against the army of the evil Serpent
The Dragon shall be loosened on October third"


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Jul 2010)

Mods,
         Argh argh......I should request that you move this over to the "Instability In Pakistan- Merged Thread" as I seem to have overlooked that thread. ;D  Thanks


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jul 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "At the great battle of Armageddon
> Shall join the crusade through rows totally attached
> The pertanious  army of God against the army of the evil Serpent
> The Dragon shall be loosened on October third"



pertanious ( Petraeus ) ?  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2010)

I have no doubt the Taliban will be apologizing at any moment for causing this suffering.....


----------



## mariomike (3 Jul 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> pertanious ( Petraeus ) ?  ;D



Two "wiseguys" pondering the significance of it all:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM-_XXOv3Jw


----------



## AshFromCan (4 Jul 2010)

What exactly are you guys implying when you write things like "good thing my finger isn't on the button" and "another reason to unleash hell"?


----------



## REDinstaller (4 Jul 2010)

That would be a loose reference for lobbing a Nuke at someone to turn their patch of paradise into a glass parking lot.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jul 2010)

Religion fail.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jul 2010)

AshFromCan said:
			
		

> What exactly are you guys implying when you write things like "good thing my finger isn't on the button" and "another reason to unleash hell"?


I'm not trying to pussyfoot around anything, and though others have responded, in the interest of taking account of one's one posts, and since I posted both quotes, allow me to elaborate.

In the past, our society has responded to evil by lashing out at it with everything in our inventory.  We've used terror bombings on cities, we starved our enemies into submission and we've held no quarter in unleashing "hell on earth".  Yet, we at the same time adhered to the then-accepted Laws of Armed Conflict, at the national level anyway.  (We had some unsavoury characters on our side, but I do believe that we turned a blind eye).
Now, we find ourselves fighting an enemy that is pretty well on par with the Allgemeine SS in terms of evil incarnate.  If I were "in charge" (totally specious argument, since I wasn't born in the USA, I can never be president of that great land), then I would hold no weapon back in dealing with this evil.  That would include the proverbial "finger on the button", as it were.  

THEY use children to attack us.  They hang 7 year old kids for being "spies".  They use weapons indiscriminately (eg: pressure plate IEDs).  They attack civilians.  They attack Medics on missions of mercy.  If it were up to me, the gloves would be off.


Clear enough for you?  If not, here's another 1000 words:


----------



## GAP (4 Jul 2010)

Oh, how pretty.....


----------



## REDinstaller (4 Jul 2010)

Anybody have some Jiffy pop???


----------



## karl28 (4 Jul 2010)

LOL Glow in the dark jiffy Pop


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jul 2010)

Okay I'll bite!

How do we make sure only the bad guys get cooked?


----------



## REDinstaller (4 Jul 2010)

Tell them its a Pork free zone???


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jul 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> Okay I'll bite!
> 
> How do we make sure only the bad guys get cooked?


We don't.


Again, if I were in charge.  You know all those "refugee" camps?  Well, I'd issue a "cease and desist" order to them re: IED attacks, etc, and tell them to start using the ballot box and not the bomb to implement change.  If they refuse, then I remove a few thousand potential voters from their rolls.

One more reason not to put me in charge.


----------



## REDinstaller (4 Jul 2010)

So I guess a posting to DLR is out of the question for the greater good of most of the staff there.  >


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jul 2010)

I still think instead of Nuclear fire we should make bombs that infect people with atheism  8)


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jul 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> I still think instead of Nuclear fire we should make bombs that infect people with atheism  8)


[tangent]
Instead of atheism, we should instead teach them to RTFQ ("Read The Fucking Q'uran").  Being an Abrahamic religion, just as is Judaism and Christianity, it truly is about peace and love and shit like that.  In short, "treat people how you wish to be treated.  The rest is details."  This applies pretty evenly to all three religions.  And most other religions in the world as well.  Someone once said that "religion has caused more wars than anything else."  Maybe, maybe not.  But death from wars that were not religiously motivated certainly outnumber those from religious wars exponentially.  7 Years War (aka "French and Indian War"), War of 1812, war in Europe during Napoleon's time, Franco-Prussian War, World Wars One and Two, Korea, Viet nam.  The list goes on.  
[/tangent]
(As an aside, someone mentioned to me that "Hitler was a Catholic".  True, he was most likely raised that way, but he certainly wasn't a practicing Catholic and not the reason for his psychotic pursuit of war in the 1940's)

Anyway, where's that button?


----------



## mariomike (5 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> In the past, our society has responded to evil by lashing out at it with everything in our inventory.  We've used terror bombings on cities, we starved our enemies into submission and we've held no quarter in unleashing "hell on earth".



Regarding area bombing. I don't know what else they could have done.
The hope was that strategic air power could end the war. And, could help to prevent the slaughter that had happened in the trenches of World War One. That bombing could bring about the collapse of Germany by April 1944, and obviate the need for D-Day. 
As we know, that did not happen. 
But, "If there had been no bomber offensive while Germany was being reduced in the terrible war of attrition in the east, would it have been possible for the Allies to justify the interminable delay before opening the Second Front in Europe? Would it also have been possible to avoid the enormous casualties that would have followed a D-Day in 1943?"  
Max Hastings


----------



## mariomike (10 Jul 2010)

July 10, 2010: 
"Pakistan suicide attack kills 102: Taliban claims responsibility":
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/07/10/pakistan-suicide-explosions.html


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jul 2010)




----------



## SeanNewman (10 Jul 2010)

Added: If you want Pakistan wiped out so badly, just become a spy and do something really bad in India and blame Pakistan for it.


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (10 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> They use weapons indiscriminately (eg: pressure plate IEDs).  They attack civilians.



and of course, the use of nuclear weapons are very discriminate? How would that make us better than them?


----------



## SeanNewman (10 Jul 2010)

KrazyHamburglar said:
			
		

> ...How would that make us better than them?



I assume some will give the same argument that a 4-year-old would give: "Well_ they_ started it!".


----------



## Armymedic (10 Jul 2010)

The opening salvo of the "war to end all humanity".


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jul 2010)

KrazyHamburglar said:
			
		

> and of course, the use of nuclear weapons are very discriminate? How would that make us better than them?


It's not about making us 'better'.  It's about exterminating them before they exterminate us.  

If you think war is about being better than the other guy, then you're in the wrong business.  It's about killing and destroying the other in order to protect your own.  Sometimes the destruction is simply moral destruction, in other cases, it's about turning cities into ash.

And yes, they started it, they wouldn't stop when warned, they wouldn't stop when we started hitting them, so they will stop when they are turned to ash.

"out of the mouths of babes"

Go glad-hand the locals and try to win hearts and minds somewhere else.  The carrot approach has failed.  Time to get the stick out.  I'm sorry, but it's true: if I were in charge, the power of the sun would have been unleashed long ago over certain parts of that part of the world.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> It's not about making us 'better'.  It's about exterminating them before they exterminate us.


Include pedophiles and predators in this list.


----------



## SeanNewman (11 Jul 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> Include pedophiles and predators in this list.



Whoa whoa whoa, convicted criminals are still people and have the right to be reformed in peace (and get a pension)  :

[/puking in my mouth]


----------

